# Halloween Sales Rolling Out



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandin Road is firing the first round. All Halloween is 25% off plus free shipping. And getting it before Halloween has added value. Depending on what you are buying, this sale could rival 50% plus shipping.

Must show will power. 

Edit: Will power failed and large dog skeleton on the way.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Michaels has 20-50% off


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

I say it every year that the Mrs. and I will become more disciplined but the sales just pull you in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ATLfun said:


> Edit: Will power failed and large dog skeleton on the way.


That made me laugh

Spooky1 mentioned this sale this morning. He may be looking at pulling the trigger on something....:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I stay tuned in to the sales but honestly, am done shopping and won't even go to the day after sale at spirit. I'm good waiting to see what they come out with next year, and I bought what I wanted early on. I almost bought the same large skellie dog ATL but passed, having the smaller bulldog one from last year. I'm sure they'll bring it back.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I just saw a Costco selling their Pose-N-Stay Skellies for $19.95....None here in town though


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

MapThePlanet said:


> I just saw a Costco selling their Pose-N-Stay Skellies for $19.95....None here in town though


Went to Costco full of hope for a discount, but alas, it was not to be. My skeletons are still full price. I asked customer service about a sale and they said it was "manager's discretion."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ATLfun said:


> Went to Costco full of hope for a discount, but alas, it was not to be. My skeletons are still full price. I asked customer service about a sale and they said it was "manager's discretion."


:jol:Send your wife....women sometimes tend to get better "manager's discretion" discounts for whatever reason.:googly:I had a manager give me his employee discount because I bought six skeletons, he winked and said it saved him having to put out the remaining skeletons. Of course, I just grinned.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandin Road has some Halloween now at 50% in their weekly deal section called "The Fix." The witches legs look good, and the animated zombie dogs with light and sound are also included.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandin Road is now at 50% off on all Halloween.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Need to mention that Halloween Asylum is now 35% off with no coupon code needed. They are a really top notch internet store site. They went 50% after Halloween last year, but stuff sells quickly.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ATLfun said:


> Need to mention that Halloween Asylum is now 35% off with no coupon code needed. They are a really top notch internet store site. They went 50% after Halloween last year, but stuff sells quickly.


Not that I need anything else this year but I went to Halloween Asylum's site when I saw the sale. A LOT of stuff is out of stock. They do run awesome sales and promotions but you have to get in quickly. I'm almost glad they were out of some stuff or I could have dropped some more money!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, that Grandin Road sale got me. I picked up Raising Grave Keeper, Jack the Giant Pumpkin and four lanterns. The site said would receive by Halloween, but I got an e-mail saying they would be shipped out Oct. 28th. I hope they get here in time, but I have enough if they don't.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

scareme said:


> Damn, that Grandin Road sale got me. I picked up Raising Grave Keeper, Jack the Giant Pumpkin and four lanterns. The site said would receive by Halloween, but I got an e-mail saying they would be shipped out Oct. 28th. I hope they get here in time, but I have enough if they don't.


I sooo wanted Jack the Giant Pumpkin. But I am really going off the money charts lately and need to hold something back. But at half off, Jack is my perfect prop. If it works great, if it stops- then it is still a cool static prop for a half off price.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scoping out the local spirits for Saturday, one opens at 9 and the other at 10. Have not bought any props yet, trying to wait for the sale. There is a damaged pumpkin kid in a swing at one but only25% off so far. always trying to get damaged products for huge discount.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ATLfun said:


> I sooo wanted Jack the Giant Pumpkin. But I am really going off the money charts lately and need to hold something back. But at half off, Jack is my perfect prop. If it works great, if it stops- then it is still a cool static prop for a half off price.


I'll let you know how he does. And I know what you mean about going off the charts with spending. But I just got a stroke of luck. My Grandin Road order came to $180 and I haven't figured out a way to tell hubby yet. Then today I got a call from the people who run the mock juries. They want me to sit in on a jury next Tue, and they're paying $175. Hot damn! Pulled my chestnuts out of the fire that time.



heresjohnny said:


> Scoping out the local spirits for Saturday, one opens at 9 and the other at 10. Have not bought any props yet, trying to wait for the sale. There is a damaged pumpkin kid in a swing at one but only25% off so far. always trying to get damaged products for huge discount.


You're right, for damaged items they usually offer half off. And then Sat. it should go even lower. Maybe you could talk to the manager.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My Skellie dog should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I cant get grandin road's 50% off coupon code to work, weird.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Plastic Ninja said:


> I cant get grandin road's 50% off coupon code to work, weird.


I believe you have to use all capitals for the code. But the sale is still on until they sell out.


----------

